# orandas??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I do not intend to buy these as I think their heads look wierd! However my grandson has one little one whose "brain" is starting to grow.
How fragile are those bubbly bits??
In the Petcetera they have some that seem to have some sort of white skin on the bubbles. In some fish this is peeling off. Other orandas do not have the white stuff,in other stores. Is this a kind of fungus??
some of the bubbly bits are crushed and otherwise damged. What's that all about. 
I did see one giant oranda at a fish store. he was magnificent with a baby face .he was all white. he cost $69.! He was all alone in a 50 gal tank.
mouse


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im not sure how fragle those bubble heads are but I do know that the bubble eye goldfish are rather delicate. They eyes can pop but they do heal and reinflate those sacks.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

as soon as my dad saw one at the pet store he thought it had a tumor LOL. But i think they are pretty fragile being fancy goldfish. If you think $69 is bad there are 2 
XL ryunkin at the petsmart for $98


----------

